# Older JD 1032 question



## GoBlowSnow

Hi- can any of you tell me what engine would likely power this old 1032 and how much HP, and your best guess as to how old it is? I know it is pre-91 so it was built by JD, I'm thinking mid-80s, perhaps? I see a lot of potential with it and the price is awesome, even if it is not running and needs work, (the seller claims it runs fine) it would be a good fixer-upper and restore.. I've had several of the smaller 826s' before that I fixed up and eventually sold when finances were tough for me and were very sturdy machines. Same thing with a few older Ariens. I'm looking to get back into snowblowers again so glad to be here.


----------



## 43128

its a 10hp tecumseh.


----------



## sscotsman

This one is not built by Ariens for JD. those were made 1991 to 2001.
this one is older than that..this one is a JD built by JD! 

Scot


----------



## 43128

always thought they were ariens


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum goblowsnow :welcome:

In John Deere world (as in a lot of others) 1032 is a 10 horse, 32" auger. 

Are there any model/serial numbers you can get from the owner ??
If you've had JDs before you likely have this site but if you don't, very helpful for JD parts: John Deere - Parts Catalog

I don't know if your's is a 1032"D" but here are specs. If you have a JD 1032 like mine it's close.
JD 1032 "D" info: Specifications


----------



## micah68kj

Welcome to the forum
Is there anything wrong with the engine that's on it?


----------



## jtclays

if you've had the 826 model before, there's really nothing to tell ya other than the bucket/auger is wider. Hard to tell on years. You can email JD with the serial and they'll give you a production year. You can look on the top of the recoil shroud for the Tecumseh # and get a decade code. It's likely early 80's, maybe very late '70's. Black handlebars came during that time. Mid to late '80's they added a taller chute and the differential "wingnut" on the left wheel was bigger. I don't see a tall oil dipstick holder or a rear oil drain pipe, the gas cap and bracket are the old style between the ones with the straps (earlier) and the smoother flat tank bracket, also items that were in the late 80's. Depending on the year, it may be a points engine. Early 80's is when they switched away from points.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Thank you for the quick responses It appears to be in good shape for the amount of use it has had, the only issue the owner is indicating is a small leak in the auger drive/diff area, he states about 2-3 drops of oil a week, and he also has the repair kit to go along with it, just hasn't had the time to fix it. I suspected it had the tecumseh engine, but wasn't 100% sure as the 826s that I had with the tecumseh had larger and more square muffler. It is quite some distance from me (over 200 miles, but I have to go out that way anyway) and for the price I can't go wrong running or not. He's kept it stored in a hanger at a small airport which is where he's used it the most, it being used prior to that at his house I'm guessing.


----------



## YSHSfan

GoBlowSnow said:


> *for the price I can't go wrong running or not*.


Unless you have negotiated the price down.....
$500 running or not for that blower does not sound like a good deal at all to me. Maybe I'm wrong, let see what others think about it........


----------



## jtclays

There's 3 seals (2 for the auger shaft and one for the impeller) and one gasket that buttons up the gear case. Usually the back one (impeller) that would leak. It's a simple repair IF the augers are free on the shaft. Before going that far I'd ask the guy to remove the shear pins and spin the augers. If they don't and are rusted on, that may be why he hasn't had time to fix the leak. I'd take a peek inside the gear box if you do go look (pop the front cap) that auger shaft gear inside is $200+ at every green parts store, just FYI.


----------



## GustoGuy

[QU rOTE look=hsblowersfan;673561]Unless you have negotiated the price down.....
$500 running or not for that blower does not sound like a good deal at all to me. Maybe I'm wrong, let see what others think about it........[/QUOTE]

I agree that snowblower better run and look like a new machine for $500. Not running $100 to $150 max. What is wrong with the engine? you mentioned it had a lot of use so it could need all new bushings and bearings to replace. normally John Deere made snow blowers are built very well with heavy gauge steel. I have an old Unitrol Gilson and It is built like a tank with heavy guage steel. The 8hp engine however was not running well and burned oil so I repowered it. Being it is a 30 inch machine you need at least a 10hp engine to power it if the Tecumseh on it is not mechanically sound.


----------



## jtclays

:smiley-confused009:
What did I miss, where was it $500?


----------



## YSHSfan

I saw the add, at the very bottom it says JD1032 $500, I hope he did not misread it, he is also selling some attachments for a tractor for ~$200.


----------



## YSHSfan

This is copied fom the ad....
_*
"John Deere 111 Garden Tractor Accessories:
Grass Mower Deck, 40" cut 
Snow Blower, 38" wide
Snow chains and tire weights for JD 111

Both low time and in Good Condition with all necessary belts and attachments.
$125 each, or Both for $200
Weights $75 chains $50.
_______________________________________

John Deere 1032 Walk-Behind Snow Blower - $500
10 HP, will handle the deepest snows with tire chains, wheel weights, 2-stage, 32" cut, low time, runs good. More photos on request."*_


I think he may be confusing it with the snowblower attachment price.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Yup, you guys saved me on that. Didn't scroll down far enough. Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan

We are glad we can help.... and Welcome to SBF :welcome:


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Thank you for the welcome. I think my mind probably fits right in with the vintage of that blower I was looking at.. Definitely needs a tune-up.


----------



## Bob Cat

I have a 1026 made by John Deere in Canada with original Tecumseh engine made in 1986.That 1032 predates mine.


----------

